# One baby fish



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

(3 Serpae Tetra,5 Mollies, 3 Platies, 1 Rainbow shark, and 8 rosy red minnows...29 gal)

So, just noticed that there is a baby fish in this tank...wanted to take it out and put it in something else, but it's hard to keep track of...plus not sure if it would adjust as easy as adult fish would to the new ph levels...

At about the 1:11 mark you can see the fish fry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHTaNbfk9QE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll try that as soon as i can catch'em


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

found another small one that appears here and there as well


----------

